# Comb from cut-out - Do I let bees rob, or put it in the compost.



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

I usually save the honey comb from cutouts and feed it back to the bees. I rig up a rack above the top super and place the comb on the rack until the bees have cleaned it out. -james


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Feeding cutout honey back to your bees might be a good way to spread AFB.


----------



## smccabe (Oct 8, 2013)

I hear you about the AFB - I think I have given up on hygiene.

What I did was put it in the compost on the side that is "resting" The bees can get in there, but the varmints can't open the box.

I noticed a few of the new colony "fanning": that is a good sign, but does not necessarily mean the queen is OK, right?


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

You have colony the comb came from in front of you when you are at the hive.
You're able to inspect it, and see if there is no sign of AFB...it's not comb from an "unknown source".
If there isn't, I'd feed it.

Fanning usually means they need to circulate air for climate control.
When bees have just been moved, they'll also fan to spread nasanov pheromone to indicate where the new home is.

It is no indication of whether or not the queen is alright, though in the scenario above of helping bees orient on a new home, it usually is an indication the queen is present.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I made a miller type feeder and put the comb up there. It worked to a point. 
David


----------



## jredburn (Feb 25, 2012)

If you make a 3/4" to 1" dia. entrance hole near the top of the box, the guard bees can control who comes and who goes (close off the bottom entrance). That reduces robbing. If you put a robbing screen across this entrance, robbing is stopped completly.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I like to give it back to the bees that made it, place it above inner cover and put and empty box on. After its empty render the wax.


----------

